# Hand held chamfer tools for de-burring



## HRC_64 (Sep 13, 2017)

Apparently I created a dust-up in another thread 
when discussing the use of 45* chamfers 
for finishing the non-cutting edges of a blade 
(a/k/a spine and choil).

In any event, to atone for my sins , as It seems these tools and techniques are not well known, 
I thought I would share something that may come in handy to people here in this sub-forum.

https://youtu.be/AVmjG3lUzFk?t=42

For those outside the US they are sold under many brand names, including Exact. 
Check your local markets for options relevant to you.

Please note that these tools are hole-making tools, 
and obviously not intended to be used on edges or to be a part of that debate.

Just handy tools I thought someone may like to see if they are not already familiar with them

(The video is in the context of making knives of course)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Interesting. Have you used the deburring tool on a spine or choil? How does it compare to using a file?


----------

